# Info on Ghost Shrimp with pictures



## Lexus

From Aquariumfish.net
*Appropriate Home.* Ghost Shrimp can live in fish bowls and aquariums with and without an aquarium heater at a temperature between 65 and 82 degrees F.

Every few months a Ghost Shrimp molts its exoskeleton. When this happens, it's soft body is exposed, and it's vulnerable to being eaten. You can protect your Ghost Shrimp by putting a piece of a broken flower pot on the bottom of your Ghost Shrimp's home to form a small hiding place for the Shrimp.

Put the piece of the broken flower pot with it's inside facing down on the bottom of your Shrimp's home, so there is a small cave for your Shrimp to crawl under. If this cave is not big enough for the Shrimps, prop the piece of the flower pot up with a small rock or piece of gravel, or another piece of the broken flower pot. The idea is to give the Ghost Shrimp a hiding place that is too small for the other animals. So the Shrimp will be safe while it molts.

Of course you must always be sure that everything, such as a piece of a broken flower pot, that goes into your Ghost Shrimp's home, is clean and not contaminated. 

*Recommended Diet. *Ghost Shrimp eat particles of food that they pick off the bottom and off of plants. They will also swim upside down and travel just under the surface of the water to eat food particles off the surface.

*Compatibility.* Ghost Shrimp quarrel and spar with each other. It's fun to have a few, but when there are too many Ghost Shrimp, the bigger ones will make the smaller ones miserable. Put 3 or 4 in a large fish bowl, 6 to 8 in a ten gallon aquarium, and about one Ghost Shrimp per gallon in larger aquariums.

Good tank mates for Ghost Shrimp are the Small Tetras such as Neon Tetras, Glow Light Tetras, and Black Phantom Tetras, also Harlequin Rasboras, African Dwarf Frogs, Bettas, White Clouds, Fancy Guppies, Corydoras Catfish and other fish that are too small to eat the Ghost Shrimp.

*Size and Life Span.* Ghost Shrimp can live for a year or two. Female Ghost Shrimp grow to about 1.5", and males grow to about 1".


----------



## Damon

??? Isn't there a knowledgebase at the top for info such as this?


----------



## Lexus

Yes I suppose!


----------

